# Hp Slimline s3320f Case Upgrade



## Ink Bat (Jun 29, 2011)

Hey :wave: this is my first post as I am new to this website...I would like to know if i could transfer my current hp slimline components into a bigger computer case so that i could have a better psu/video card to play fallout 3 Fable 3 etc....

My Hp Slimline Specs

[Basic Overview]

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5200+, 2600 MHz

Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce 6150SE nForce 430 128mb

Power Supply:160w

[More Detailed](link below)

HP Pavilion Slimline s3320f Desktop PC Product Specifications HP Pavilion Slimline s3320f Desktop PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)


I am planning on spending no more than $140 right now will spend more in future though..

Please post any suggestions as to how i should spend my money effectively 

I am not that experienced in too much technical stuff that is why i am posting this question :normal:

I already have some hardware i might get though i want to see what you people think i should do first before i post them.

Thanks you very much!ray:
-Ink Bat


----------



## Ink Bat (Jun 29, 2011)

Going to bed be back in the morning hope someone responds


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If your I/O plate is removable there should be no problem transferring you hardware to another case.


----------



## Ink Bat (Jun 29, 2011)

It is removable but the problem is that i don't know which psu/video card upgrade is compatible with my current motherboard. Thank you for replying


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's a Mini ITX board so you'll need a large case that will accept a mini ITX format board.
Motherboard Specifications, M2N61-AR (Acacia) HP Pavilion Slimline s3320f Desktop PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)

What Video card do you want to upgrade to?
I suspect the x18 slot may only be wired as x4 or x8, which is fine for mid-range cards but will throttle high end cards back.


----------



## Ink Bat (Jun 29, 2011)

Here is the case im planning on getting.
Newegg.com - Antec VSK-2000 Black ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

Would this be a good psu for the case

Newegg.com - Antec BP550 Plus 550W Continuous Power ATX12V V2.2 80 PLUS Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply

Im also planning on upgrading to this video card..
will post later still looking for one

Thanks!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

PSU will depend on the video card selected, Antec BP models are spotty quality wise.
Corsair, Seasonic, XFX are decent brands.


----------



## Ink Bat (Jun 29, 2011)

Okay then thanks for the info will this psu be more reliable ?

Newegg.com - CORSAIR Builder Series CX500 V2 500W ATX12V v2.3 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Power Supply


----------



## Ink Bat (Jun 29, 2011)

another psu that might do the job
Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO450W (P1-450S-XXB9) 450W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply


----------



## Ink Bat (Jun 29, 2011)

would this be a decent video card ?

http://www.amazon.com/Evga-GeForce-...-1430-LR/dp/B0046HAW7Y/ref=dp_cp_ob_e_title_0


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The GT430 is an entry level card, in line with a GT210, 8400GT Etc, if you are going to the trouble of swapping cases maybe at least a GT440> Newegg.com - EVGA 01G-P3-1441-KR GeForce GT 440 1024MB (Fermi) DUAL DVI PCI Express 2.0 x16 Video Card


----------



## Ink Bat (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for the card i might get it later once i have more $$ to spend  though i think i found what i've been looking for!

Case:Newegg.com - Antec VSK-2000 Black ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

PSU:Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO450W (P1-450S-XXB9) 450W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply

and finally the video card:VisionTek 400665 Radeon HD 5550 Video Card - 1GB, DDR2, PCI-Express 2.0 (x16), DVI, HDMI, VGA, DirectX 11, Single-Slot, Low Profile, CrossFireX Ready (Refurbished) at TigerDirect.com

If the video card isn't good enough i might just wait a little longer to buy the video card wrench suggested 

All this totals to exactly $140

Thanks for helping me and if you dont mind tell me what you think!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You'll need a 550W PSU for the 5550 GPU. SeaSonic-XFX-Corsair (TX-VX-HX-AX Series).


----------



## Ink Bat (Jun 29, 2011)

Ultra LS600 Lifetime Series 600W Power Supply - ATX, SATA-Ready, PCI-Express, Lifetime Warranty w/ Registration at TigerDirect.com

would this psu work ?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Ultra PSU's are poor quality. That model has 32A on the 12+ rail and is not 80+ certified. You don't get a good quality 600W PSU for $55.



Tyree said:


> SeaSonic-XFX-Corsair (TX-VX-HX-AX Series).


----------



## Ink Bat (Jun 29, 2011)

Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series CMPSU-550VX 550W ATX12V V2.2 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply

this psu sounds about right 

sorry for posting all these psu's haha


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You have a Nvidia integrated video motherboard, I would stay with Nvidia chipped video cards, while not impossible to do ATI and Nvitia drivers often conflict with each other.


----------



## Ink Bat (Jun 29, 2011)

I'll try out the ATI video card for now though if when I install it and its having issues I'll just return it and get a Nvidia video card instead. Also I've searched on the internet for this type of problem and people tend to say to disable the integrated video card and that any problems experienced will usually go away.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Usually is correct, but since the Nvidia video driver is part of the chipset driver package not always.


----------

